# neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben



## henmar (8. Oktober 2009)

*neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

hallo,
ich habe hier mal ein mittelschweres problem. weil mein anliegen etwas spezieller ist, habe ich nichts vergleichbares über google und yahoo gefunden. 

zum problem:
ich habe zur zeit win xp und vista auf meinem pc. vista benutze ich für spiele, xp eigentlich nur noch für delphi6, welches ich für die schule benötige. ich möchte aber noch linux installieren (ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eines empfehlen, bei dem ich noch viel dazulernen kann, ubuntu habe ich schonmal ausprobiert). meine festplatte fasst 500gb die ich 2 ca gleich große part. geteilt habe (ca 230gb). die vista part. möchte ich unangetastet lassen. für die partition von xp habe ich mir 2 optionen überlegt:
-ich teile die xp part. in 2 teile oder
-ich kaufe mir eine 2hdd und verschiebe die xp part auf die 2.hdd

ich hoffe das ist möglich und ihr könnt mir erklären wie das funktioniert und sagt mir welche option die bessere ist


----------



## cookiebrandt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

Die Partition zu verschieben ist möglich unter Linux (auch Festplattenübergreifend, mit dd geht das Byte für Byte ), ich bin mir gerade nur nicht wegen der Partitionstabellen sicher - müsstest du ein bisschen danach googlen. Und welches Linux du zum Lernen nimmst, ist eigentlich ganz dir überlassen: Wenn du mit lernen so etwas wie "von Anfang an einrichten" meinst, würde ich dir zu einem Linux in Richtung Slackware raten (die letzte Version die ich aber von denen benutzt habe war 10.1; hat mich aber damals zumindest in Sachen config editieren extrem weitergebracht), oder wenn du dir ganz viel zutraust auch ein LFS. Vielleicht auch Debian, da hieß es früher immer, es sei nur etwas für Profis; allerdings glaube ich dass Debian auch heutzutage benutzerfreundlicher und einfacher geworden ist (Zitat von mir als ich "damals" ein Debian installieren wollte und mich toll finden wollte weil ich's kann: "Bäh, ne grafische Installations-GUI!" )

MfG


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

gParted ist ne Linux-Live-CD die partitionieren kann. Du musst aber bedenken, dass nachträglich Partitionen erstellen zu Datenverlust führen kann! Hab bis jetzt allerdings keinerlei Probleme gehabt, wollte halt nur mal drauf hinweisen!


----------



## henmar (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Die Partition zu verschieben ist möglich unter Linux (auch Festplattenübergreifend, mit dd geht das Byte für Byte ), ich bin mir gerade nur nicht wegen der Partitionstabellen sicher - müsstest du ein bisschen danach googlen.



was heißt denn "mit dd geht das byte für byte"?
und wie ist das mit den partitionstabellen gemeint?

wegen dem linux. ich hätte am liebsten eines, welches ich konkret an meine bedienwünsche anpassen kann (z.b ordneransichten, automatische vorgänge einrichten)


----------



## cookiebrandt (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

"dd" ist ein Linux-Konsolenbefehl (Link) mit dem man Byte für Byte z.B. Festplatten oder auch CD-Roms kopieren kann. Das mit den Partitionstabellen meinte ich, weil ja jede Festplatte eine Partitionstabelle hat, und wenn du dir jetzt eine neue kaufst, weiß ich nicht, ob die Partitionstabelle mit der neuen Fesplatte (die höchstwahrscheinlich eine andere Größe als die jetzige hat, auch wenn beide "80 GB" (Bspl.) haben) zusammenpasst. Noch nie ausprobiert, könntest du ja vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren.

Was du vielleicht noch testen könntest an Linux-Distris wäre ArchLinux. Hat ein eigenes Paketmanagement und eine zentrale Config-Datei. Du lädst dir z.B. Basispakete runter, installierst diese und kannst dir dann mit der Konsole deine Lieblings-GUI herunterladen und eigentlich alles selbst einstellen (was auch ein ziemlicher Aufwand sein kann!).

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*



henmar schrieb:


> wegen dem linux. ich hätte am liebsten eines, welches ich konkret an meine bedienwünsche anpassen kann (z.b ordneransichten, automatische vorgänge einrichten)


Das sollte mit jeder Distribution mehr oder weniger gehen. Bei einigen (wo nichts voreingestellt ist), wirst du dazu gezwungen, bei anderen bleibt man halt beim Standard. Ich habe mir ein minimales Debian installiert und dann nach und nach alles dazu ausgesucht, was ich wollte. Allerdings würde ich das als Anfänger nicht machen. Du musst ja wissen, was es gibt.

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt finde ich Fedora und Suse ganz gut: Da hat man bei der Installation schon Zugriff auf den Paketmanager.

Zum Partitionieren: Nimm "Parted Magic", das ist intuitiv und macht das, was du glaubst, dass es das machen sollte. Um "dd" und ähnliches brauchst du dich als normaler User nicht zu kümmern. (Im übrigen kann Visat auch Partitionieren. Zumindest NTFS. Das klappt dann sogar ohne zusätzliche Tools, die du dir laden musst.)


----------



## cookiebrandt (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

Aber reicht es denn unter Vista zu partitionieren und dann alle Dateien rüberzuschieben? :/ Oder meinst du jetzt einfach die Platte aufteilen, nicht die Partition auf eine neue Platte verschieben?


----------



## henmar (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Aber reicht es denn unter Vista zu partitionieren und dann alle Dateien rüberzuschieben? :/ Oder meinst du jetzt einfach die Platte aufteilen, nicht die Partition auf eine neue Platte verschieben?



ich wollte entweder win xp auf eine andere festplatte verschieben oder die partition, auf der sich win xp befindet teilen, um dann auf der 3. partition linux intallieren zu können


----------



## cookiebrandt (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

Achso. Dachte du wolltest nur wenn es nicht geht teilen. Dann kannst du es gerne so wie Bauer es sagte machen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

Also ich kann dir eigentlich auch nur OpenSuse empfehlen.
Allerdings gibts meiner Meinung nach weniger Programme über die Standardpaketquellen, als z.B. bei Ubuntu. Irgendwie finde ich auch Synaptic besser als Yast, ist aber Geschmackssache...
Was auch nicht schlecht sein soll ist Mint, habs selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber schon viel gutes drüber gehört...

Wenn du natürlich alles selber machen willst, dann nimm sowas wie Gentoo... . Is halt auch ne Menge Arbeit alles selber zu machen. Ich empfehl dir da eher was in Richtung Suse, Kubuntu, Arch oder so. Wenn du einmal wirklich bei Null angefangen hast, wirst du sehen, dass das nicht annähernd so viel Spass macht wie viele glauben...

Oh man, schon wieder zu viel geschrieben...

Greetz
Akkuschrauber


----------



## cookiebrandt (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neues betriebssystem - partitionen verändern oder os auf andere festplatte verschieben*

Mein Problem mit Suse bei der Installation ist: Wenn ich mich mal durch alles durchgeklickt habe und die gewünschten Pakete entfernt habe, klicke ich auf weiter, und er braucht wieder tausende (übertrieben ) Pakete wegen Abhängigkeiten für Dinge, die ich eigentlich nicht haben will. Oder kann man inzwischen bei Suse minimalistisch auswählen?


----------

